# 2020 Photo of the Year Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 15, 2021)

Another year has come and gone. I think we can all say hooray to the end of 2020, but...let's also say congrats to @smoke665 for that wonderful portrait called " Captain " that you kind folks have decided is your _favorite photo of the year_!

We had a tie for 2nd and 3rd place this year with the two photos of " Mosquito #2 " by @Johann Schutte and " Boats in the Mist " by @thereyougo! 

All the entries were phenomenal and deserved to be in the contest. Congrats to every entrant! Thank you all for helping make this forum better! Will you be the Photo of the Year winner in 2021?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 15, 2021)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 15, 2021)

That is a fantastic image! Well deserved.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## nokk (Jan 15, 2021)

congrats!


----------



## terri (Jan 15, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Space Face (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice one.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 16, 2021)

Great image...


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow, thank you all for the selection and comments. I feel honored to be selected from a field of such really great images to choose from. It was a big boost to my morale, 2020 was a difficult year for me as it was supposed to be my "break out year" for creative studio work. I had just completed the second fireghter shoot in a series for a calendar project, and had several more projects lined up, when COVID brought everything to a halt. Maybe 2021 will be better for us all.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats. It's a great image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats smoke! Well deserved nud.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Bump



Dean, I forgot to mention you earlier. Kudos to you for the work you've done on the POTM and the POTY. We should all be appreciative for your efforts.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you very much, sir. That is very kind of you to say, but it's not that hard with all the other people that have answered my noob questions and given me guidance.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> but it's not that hard with all the other people that have answered my noob questions and given me guidance.



Maybe, but to often we're quick to criticize when things are wrong,  but strangely silent when others do good things.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 18, 2021)

Well deserved!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 18, 2021)

Congrats on an image that was on fire.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 19, 2021)

Congratulations smoke.  Well deserved for this emotional portrait.


----------



## Winona (Jan 23, 2021)

Wonderful portrait! Congratulations.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 27, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 28, 2021)

The best of the best.. congrats


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 1, 2021)

Congrats


----------

